# Mac OS 9 on an eMac?



## Alexander Smith (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, I have a problem that is really annoying me. I own an eMac 1Ghz, with 512MB RAM. It has an ATI Radeon 7500, and a CD-RW-DVD combo drive. Now I've looked at the Apple website about this mac, and it IS one of the models that is supposed to be able to boot in OS 9. In fact, the website I got it from had (Dual Boot) written in the name. Yet, for some reason, even though classic works fine, and the OS 9 system folder is right there fully updated, the OS X starup disk REFUSES to display Mac OS 9 system folder in the startup disk window. What's wrong?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 12, 2006)

You need OS 9.2.2 as a minimum to install on the eMac.

Some installs of OS 9 are only "Classic" installs, meaning you can use them as the "Classic" environment, but they will not boot the computer into OS 9.  In addition, the hard drive, when it was formatted, needed to have the OS 9 hard drive drivers installed.  If they were not installed when the drive was formatted, then the computer will not boot into OS 9.  You must re-format and make sure that "Install OS 9 drivers" is enabled, then reinstall the system if this is the case.

Where did the OS 9 installation on the eMac come from?


----------



## Alexander Smith (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for the prompt reply. This version IS Mac OS 9.2.2 This eMac was a replacement for an old iMac G3 that was having problems with OS X, so when I got the eMac, I copied all OS9 App and System files over to my eMac so I could use classic. The eMac came with OSX 10.3.9 preinstalled on it, so I don't know whether or not OS9 Hard Drive Drivers was installed. The computer came with several OSX10.3.9 DVD install disk, so I'll try reinstalling OSX tonight.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jul 14, 2006)

ya, it sounds like the os 9 disk drivers were not installed, which is why os 9 will not boot.


----------



## Alexander Smith (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't see any place where I can install them, what exactly are you talking about? Do you mean in the install options? Becuase it isn't there.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 15, 2006)

In order to install the OS 9 drivers, you have to do a complete wipe of the hard drive - using Disk Utility on the OS X CD - to erase the drive and start all over. 

This is a big job as you will need to back up all your important/personal files before you tackle the reformat.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 15, 2006)

The 1Ghz eMac is the changeover model, available in 2 versions depending on when manufactured. The older ones will dual-boot, if they have a combo drive. The newer ones cannot (combo drive or superDrive). You might not be seeing anything about OS 9 drivers, because your eMac cannot boot to OS 9. 

You can find out, for sure, if the OS 9 drivers ARE installed - by opening Disk Utility (in your Applications/Utilities folder). Click the device line for your hard drive (shows size and manufacturer's data), and click the Info icon (or click the File menu/Get info), and check the item 'Mac OS 9 Drivers installed (yes or no)'
If No, then you have to Erase the drive with Disk Utility, checking the box to install the OS 9 drivers. Back up your important files first.
If Yes, you should be good, but still might be an eMac that can't boot from OS 9 (regardless of how you purchased it).

If you can post your system's serial number here (inside the CD door, or available in About This Mac (click twice on the OS X version number), then you can be assured of which one you have (Dual-boot or not)


----------



## Alexander Smith (Jul 15, 2006)

Ack! I just checked in Disk Utility, the drivers AREN'T installed! Rats! I'll do an erase and reinstall then, also, here's the serial number from the About This Mac window: YM406PQ5PPA Also, like I said, the website specifically said it was dual boot, please double check for me anyway though. Thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 15, 2006)

Dual boot is good for your eMac.
So, you know what you need to do. Erase and re-install...


----------



## Alexander Smith (Jul 16, 2006)

Okeydokey. I've done the erase and reinstall thing many times before to fix some strange bugs, so at least I know what I'm doing. And, my Dad has a 60GB hard drive on his other computer that I can backup stuff on. I only have about 20GB worth of important stuff on my eMac. Thanks so much for all the great support, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Alexander Smith (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, it's me again, I tried the erase and reinstall, but when I went to the erase option, it didn't have the Install OS9 Disk Drivers as an option! Not in the volume erase and not in the hard drive erase. What's wrong?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 3, 2006)

Is the OS 9 driver option available if you select the hard drive (not the volume), and click on the partition tab. Then click on Volume Scheme, and choose 1 Partition from the drop down. You should get an OS 9 drivers option. Name the volume, and click the partition button at the bottom of the window.


----------



## Alexander Smith (Aug 4, 2006)

Uh, no I don't get that. If my computer is supposed to be Dual-Boot like you guys said, then what could be the problem?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 4, 2006)

Best way to discover if your eMac is truly dual-boot? Try to boot to OS 9, by booting to an OS 9 install CD. A dual-boot system will allow that, an OS X only system will not.


----------

